# Cuban Bread instructions



## pckouris (Dec 13, 2005)

My Cuban Bread recipe instructs: "Cold oven". "Pan of boiling water". Set for 400 degrees and put the dough in the oven and bake for 40-45 minutes.

Now I have never heard of a cold oven start. But the boiling water I can see. 400 degrees for 40 minutes....whew...burnt bread...(perhaps), but not this time.

I would like to suceed to making perfect Cuban Bread. Thin crusty outside and delicisous inside. Used for many things. Toast, sandwiches, dunkin' dippin' and just great bread, however you must eat it up in one or two days. Otherwise it gets hard quickly.

What say yee all?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 14, 2005)

oh man that looks good pete. i'm a bit of a bread connoiss, umm, fanatic. 
what do you like about cuban loaves, besides the crust? are they light and airy inside, or dense and chewy?
oh, btw, when are we all invited to your boat? 
i love the keys, except u.s.-1 ain't all it's cracked up to be. take a puddle jumper and save the gas, imo.
also, if you get the chance, get down to key west and dine at flagler's restaraunt at the casa marina. great food, especially gulf shrimp and oysters.


----------



## Alix (Dec 14, 2005)

Oh my oh my, that looks wonderful Pete. Did you post the recipe anywhere? I'm in the mood to do some bread or buns or something today and that looks like it would fit the bill.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 14, 2005)

Here's the recipe I use, and yes it is a cold start oven - I"ve seen French bread recipes that do the same.  It's an easy, delicious simple bread recipe, and has never failed me!

CUBAN BREAD
 ​4 ¼ -4 ½  cups white flour            
2pkg.instant yeast            
1T sugar
1 ½ cups hot water                
1T soft butter              
 1 ½ tsp. salt 
 
Stir together 1 1/3 cups flour, yeast, sugar, and salt in a large bowl.  With mixer on low, add water and butter, and mix til blended.  Raise speed to high and beat 3 ½ minutes.  Stir in 2 1/3 cups more flour, enough to yield a kneadable dough.  Working in the bowl, quickly knead in enough more flour to yield a firm, very elastic dough.  Cover bowl with plastic and set in a warm spot for 15 minutes.  
Sprinkle a baking sheet with cornmeal.  Punch down dough and divide in half.  Shape into two ovals and place on baking sheet.  Make 3-4 random diagonal slashes in tops with a sharp knife.  Let rise uncovered in a warm place for 10 minutes.  
Spray the loaves with water.  Place in a COLD oven; immediately set oven to 425. Place a pan of hot water on the oven floor.  Several times during baking, spray with hot water. Bake for 29-34 minutes, til loaf tops are hard and lightly browned, and bottoms sound hollow when tapped.  Cool on racks.


----------



## Alix (Dec 14, 2005)

FAST! Thanks marmalady. Question re: yeast. Two packages = two tablespoons? Instant is the same as quick rise right? I think I read that somewhere in here.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 14, 2005)

Whatever you did, Pete, it looks great to me.  Still need help finishing it off before it gets too hard?


----------



## marmalady (Dec 14, 2005)

Alix, I think so to the tablespoon question, but better check a package when you're in the grocery store; instant does = fast rise.


----------



## Gerrycooks (Dec 14, 2005)

I have the cheese and ham for the grilled sandwiches. Thank you for the recipe. Your bread looks beautiful marmalady!!!


----------



## marmalady (Dec 15, 2005)

Photo credit goes to Pete - I only contributed the recipe!


----------



## Barbarainnc (Dec 20, 2005)

1 package of yeast = 2 1/4 teaspoons of yeast.


----------



## Barbarainnc (Dec 23, 2005)

*Pete, please post your Cuban Bread Recipe!!!*

They looked so good, I've never made it. I'd like to try and make a Cuban Sandwich. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## pckouris (Dec 24, 2005)

In all of the recipes I've received from Cuban people about Cuban bread do not included butter.
And I am pleased to hear someone else has heard of a cold oven start. I thought it was quite unique.
And the bread is not what I would call light and airy. I would say it is more dense and great for dipping in soups or fantastic toast too!
And of course great Cuban sandwiches, which are pressed in that hot iron sandwich maker!
I'm doing some today and will let you all know how this second batch turns out.


----------



## pckouris (Dec 24, 2005)

*Cuban Bread Recipe*

The Cuban Recipe I have is from: "Cookin' in the Keys". The author is William Flagg. 
Library of Congress Catalog in Publication Data.
Flagg, William G., 1934
cookin' in the Keys
ISBN 0-96434340-6

2 - cups of warm water
1 1/4 tsp salt
1 - tbls sugar
6 to 9 Cups of flour (I used five)

He says a "COLD OVEN" with a pan of boiling water on the bottom of the oven, then add the bread.

He says slash the tops and brush with water.

That's it!

I'm doing some right now, however I did not brush the tops with water so they are not browning well. But I am planning to let them brown. We'll see waht happens.

Bake at 400 for 40-45 minutes.


----------



## Barbarainnc (Dec 24, 2005)

*Pete    *

My Mom says we have some people who live in Marathon, last name is  Styron. 
 Thanks for posting the recipe !!!!!     


                                         Barbara


----------



## kadesma (Dec 29, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Here's the recipe I use, and yes it is a cold start oven - I"ve seen French bread recipes that do the same. It's an easy, delicious simple bread recipe, and has never failed me!
> 
> CUBAN BREAD
> 
> ...


Marm, 
the bread is in the oven and looks great. Can hardly wait to try it...Thanks for sharing your recipe...It was so easy and fast to do..What a joy...

kadesma


----------



## Claire (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm so jealous.  I don't think I'll try the bread, I'm not much of a baker.  But if you're making cuban sandwiches, but don't do it often enough to have a press for it, take two skillets, preferably rather heavy ones.  Heat them both, then place the sandwich in one of the skillets and use the other to press the sandwich.  It works best of the skillet you're using as a press is the hotter and heavier (i've burned a sandwich or two in my time!).  Depending on how heavy your top skillet is (it needs to retain heat), you may have to turn the sandwich.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 30, 2005)

Claire, you should give this bread a shot - it is really easy - and who knows, it may open up a whole new interest for you!

Kadesma - how'd the bread turn out?


----------



## kadesma (Dec 30, 2005)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Claire, you should give this bread a shot - it is really easy - and who knows, it may open up a whole new interest for you!
> 
> Kadesma - how'd the bread turn out?


Marm,
the recipe makes two round loaves, I have half a loaf left   It was great..I made toast with several pieces this morning and it tasted so good. I have a hard time with store bought breads, I can smell the additives they add and it makes it almost impossible for me to eat it. Thanks so much for an easy quick bread..I'll make it over and over.
kadesma


----------



## marmalady (Dec 30, 2005)

Pete, re the butter in my recipe - I've had this recipe for so long I can't even remember where I got it!  So can't attest to its authenticity, but can attest to its deliciousness!


----------

